# B14 sentra coil change



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

I all!

I know that B14 200sx and sentra are pretty much the same car,

But I saw a 200sx with stock coil and strut and it is really lower than my sentra... (or the coil have really need to be change )

Are the coil are the same lenght?

Can i switch my coil for some 200sx coil for a little drop?

tks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

mr_sarge said:


> I all!
> 
> I know that B14 200sx and sentra are pretty much the same car,
> 
> ...


Wow. I never would have guessed it, but if you check the specs on Edmunds.com the B14 Sentra is apparently 0.3 inches taller than the B14 200sx. If both cars really were stock and they were unloaded (no luggage, no passengers, preferably no driver), you have really good spatial orientation to have noticed this.


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

*0.3 inch??*

lol!

the one i saw was more than 0.3 inch lower than my sentra!!!

it was more like 1" - 1" 1/2


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

mr_sarge said:


> lol!
> 
> the one i saw was more than 0.3 inch lower than my sentra!!!
> 
> it was more like 1" - 1" 1/2


If it had the same size wheels/tyres as your sentra (which may not have been the case), then the 200sx probably did not the stock suspension system. If it did, the springs may have been heated, cut, or worn.


----------

